# Suspicious auction?



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

If this doesn't send up red flags...

http://cgi.ebay.com/640-FOR-SALE-HO-SLOT-CARS-GREAT-COLLECTION-640_W0QQitemZ260413287662QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item3ca1d76cee&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66%3A2|65%3A10|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A4|294%3A50



Didn't someone on here link to a website with these same photos? I've seen these before, but can't remember where.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I fixed the link for ya!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/640-FOR-SALE-HO...7662QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQsalenotsupported

It doesn't look totally familiar to me.. I am curious why some of the pictures have a marker on the bottom that looks like it says something similar to "hosted by hobbytalk". Being out of Mexico, ZERO feedback, and a huge number of cars certainly make for red flags all over!!!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

You're right on that whole spread looking very familiar. Seems like there was a link to a website somewhere. And the 11-10-04 date? 3 bids add up to a huge grand total of $2.25, so you know they're legit and not shill bidders LOL.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Eight of the pictures look like scans out of a catalog except they've been mixed around so as not to be all from the same manufacturer. The rest have "live" shots with the "Yuji 11-10-04" marking. Yuji is a Jananese name not a Spanish name. It just gets curiouser and curiouser...

The 7th and 8th shots (going from left to right and starting at the upper left) show enough Tycos/Mattels to even make NTx Rich drool! Shoot, there's enough F40 Ferraris and 935 Porsches alone to make this Hutt drool! 

I reckon this set oughta be worth at least $25...

Hutt is aFRAYed of this auction...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

seems fishy to me.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, slotcarman. I've been going through my bookmarks and haven't found the site, yet. It's like when you see someone and just can't place the name.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The first thing that crossed my mind was a business who had a ton of TJets and old Aurora for sale.. They came on in December and posted a link to a huge bunch of individual cars for sale. But the number of AFXs was nowhere near this. The ones I find most bothersome, as stated before, are the pics with the website hosting bit at the bottom. I can't zoom in to read it, so I have no idea who's site it is.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Brand new member, no feedback. Wouldn't touch it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, I'll stay on the sidelines for this one.  rr


----------



## Car-guy (Dec 23, 2008)

Well it's up to $305. plus $150. shipping...someone is going to be VERY pissed off.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Lets call him out. I say one of us responds to the auction through email and tell him we will be visiting Mexico City before the auction ends and would like to see the cars in person. That should raise some eyebrows.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

Car-guy said:


> Well it's up to $305. plus $150. shipping...someone is going to be VERY pissed off.


Check the bidder that brought it to $300.00 - (just joined, no feedback) this screams of a shill bidder and a scam being run.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Two birds with one stone*



Gary#8 said:


> Lets call him out. I say one of us responds to the auction through email and tell him we will be visiting Mexico City before the auction ends and would like to see the cars in person. That should raise some eyebrows.


I nominate Desert Slot, he's pretty close and this would satisfy his new member initiation right of passage! Take Coach with ya he could use a few days off.


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I 'm thinking that if this guy will only take PayPal, and you use a credit card to pay for the item, You would have two types of security. One is Ebay/PayPal & their lawyers and the other is your credit card account company lawyers when you claim a dispute such as; did not recieve correct items or no items at all!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

This guy could open accounts under assumed names and split. Could be a girlfriends little brothers name, neighbor kids name.....


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Bill Hall said:


> I nominate Desert Slot, he's pretty close and this would satisfy his new member initiation right of passage! Take Coach with ya he could use a few days off.



You're kidding, right? I signed off on this a few posts ago. What is this right of passage horse hockey? I thought that right of passage was trying to tune my Life Like springs. By the way, I'm in the new place and obviously the DSL is working! Where do I get into chat tonight?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey DessertSlot,
Chat is the button on the top bar. It says "Chat". Once the window loads, you hit the pull down menu and go into slot cars. We'll all be waiting by the bike racks for ya.

As far as buying from Mexico goes, I got the largest lot of Tomy I ever purchased from Mexico off ePay. No one was bidding on it because of the shipping and location. The bid ended around $35. The box was huge, bigger than a banana box, it costs $60 to ship. It had fifty something 15" straights, many other straights, and of course some 9" turns. This got me started on building my dream track. Many auctions and six international speedway sets later, I have my track. Somehow, I don't think this is the same seller, though.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a climbing!!! Hit 1625.00 reserve not met still... Even more curious is the fact the aforementioned links on some of the pictures seem to have vanished... Very interesting!!! I still wouldn't bid.. There's nothing I want on there, and the few I'm mildly interested in aren't worth the package deal to get..


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I recognize where some of those photos came from. The website www.slotcargarage.com has photos of my former HO slot car collection in the gallery section that got sold or traded piece by piece over time. Most of the HO slot cars in photos 9 and 10 were "taken" from there. Take a look for yourself - link here. The photos are small so you can't read the slotcargarage.com watermark placed in the lower right hard corner. The other photos look to be "taken" from other websites and places as well.

You bet that auction is suspicious, very suspicious indeed!!! :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.thetoypeddler.com/cgi-bi...d1=&since=&cat1name=&order_mode=newest_listed Here is a link to another potential source of pics for his listing.. I have no proof he got some from here. But the seller fbtoys might recognize some of them if they were. That sellers pictures do look rather, lets say, similar.... of course a white background is a white background...


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

I wonder if a case of Swine Flue virus comes instead of the slot cars? LOL Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I just sent him this question. we'll see if he responds.

Hi, I will be in Mexico on business and have to fly in over this weekend, could I see the collection of cars and pick them up and save on the shipping if I bid and win?
thank you


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

He'll write back!

He'll write "No habla ingles".


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

What's the exchange rate on my pocket lint encrusted life saver?


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*In my best Cliff Clavin voice*



Bill Hall said:


> What's the exchange rate on my pocket lint encrusted life saver?


the going rate for pockets in Mexico is 2,000,000 pesos (everybody has been removing them and wearing them over their faces so they don't get the swine er... H1N1 or whatever it's called ) - lint has to be worth at least a third of that. 

:freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hello, no problem Ed, just I need your bid and tell me your best offer for consider you can see the collection, ty Ady!

That was the response I got, no thanks. a 100% scam. gotta love how foreigners think all americans are soooo stupid.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Do we have an obligation to bring this to the attention of someone at the auction site?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> Do we have an obligation to bring this to the attention of someone at the auction site?


I already did one pic is from Bob Beers Site.. Just what I need another one using the money he steals to get a ride up and bang on my door at 9am wanting to cut my freakin lawn..lol...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: Just a peek from the other side..........

1. Could he have just used "already in existance photos" to show what he has for sale?? Most slot cars are not "one of a kind". Maybe he doesn't have a camera .
2. He DIDN'T say Ed COULDN'T come and see the collection.
3. And right in the listing it's says under "Buy Safely" Pay with Paypal and the full purchase price is protected. :thumbsup:

I'm not sticking up for this guy...just saying that maybe there's another way to look at this. :freak:


----------



## Bad Dawg Slots (Feb 8, 2009)

here's my take on this type of situation. Years ago I was into N scale trains .Okay don't hold it against me . I was looking for a certain brass passenger train set of cars and one day it came up on ebay . the same 12 car set for $10,000.00 and there was one bid on a 7 day auction . It lasted 3 days and gone . Guess someone bought it off ebay. The user name and feedback was a "0" . Funny thing was it came up again ,same picture ,but different user name and again " 0 " feedback with same results.This happened three times. Now it didn't take an einstein to know what was up . This guy had a picture of a set which would go for top $$ and put it up . Some one would ask or setup a deal to buy off ebay and he would stop the auction . Person would send MO or cashier check for$$ and get stiffed. He would come back a third time and do it again and when it was all said and done he got $ 32,000.00 from poor suckers and all from a picture he downloaded from ebay and setting up three new ebay accounts . and from talking to the three poor victims they sent to PO boxes he setup up . MY thought on this . Low feedback I don't buy from them . and does this person have a histoory of selling this type of stuff.


----------



## oldraceral (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the same thing was happening with an Aurora tub track on ebay a couple of years ago. Same pictures, different sellers, offers to buy or sell offline. I will not deal with sellers or buyers who request to do business on the side. Too easy to get ripped off. I do keep track of good sellers and people on this board have been good to point out good and bad experiences. Just trying to keep it fun.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I realize the need for someone to play devils advocate win, but let's face it... This guy supposedly accumulated 640 slot cars, and doesn't own a camera??? What's wrong with this picture, or the lack there of??


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Certainly Not intended to defend the seller, I own a camera but have not yet learned how to post.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I realize the need for someone to play devils advocate win, but let's face it... This guy supposedly accumulated 640 slot cars, and doesn't own a camera??? What's wrong with this picture, or the lack there of??



That's what I said. Maybe he bought three cars and skipped the camera. Oh yeah, sure.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Dyno Dom said:


> Certainly Not intended to defend the seller, I own a camera but have not yet learned how to post.


Yeah but you can tune a car real good! Right?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Actually, regarding inlines, after 25yrs. of racing I would have to say--YES!!!


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That's what I thought. Is that a Dyno tune?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whenever you are ready for a picture posting lesson say the word. We'll be more than happy to help Dom! :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Whenever you are ready for a picture posting lesson say the word. We'll be more than happy to help Dom! :thumbsup:


What he said. I'll help too. Get a photobucket account to start.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Dyno Dom said:


> Certainly Not intended to defend the seller, I own a camera but have not yet learned how to post.


Easy!! Like they said get a photobucket account, Upload pics, mouse over pic you want to post and copy the [IMG ] line like in this pic


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very good, that is exactly how I got the club name! :thumbsup:
Joe, Tim & Dessertslot, Thanks!! I will further take you up on offer!!
Currently, I am prepping to paint my race table from previous Tomy to new
Max layout. I certainly would like to submit pics of track & race room.


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*It's back*

suspicious auction is back up again

Corrected link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I check eBay everyday and I read this list everyday. I've never seen this auction before. So it's back from where and what's suspicious about it?
hojoe


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

start reading from the beginning of this thread


----------



## Illinislotfan (Mar 8, 2009)

Are you referring to slotcarmans post about the business selling t-jets and vibes in December? This one looks legit to me. The guys been on ebay since 00, has 500+ feedbacks, no negatives, and he's in the US. The pictures look to be of the actual cars, not a photo of a photo of a car. Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see the problem. If I didn't see the Tenn. address, I'd think Bob Beers was selling off part of his collection.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Maybe I'm missing something too. I've followed this thread from the begining and these are not the cars that have been discussed. It looks like a legitimate auction to me. Please elaborate Joeslotcar.
hojoe


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*SORRY Wrong Link!*

Sorry Sorry Sorry!

I posted the wrong link, try this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...60416720985&_rdc=1&viewitem=&salenotsupported


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

OMG How can the guy sell the same stuff he just sold. What a tool!
hojoe


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

*Interesting email*

I emailed him and asked about the use of other people's web photos. Here's the exchange:

Me:
Why are some of your pictures copied from other websites?
His reply:
Sorry, hello, yas you right, I copy some pictures because my files of the other part of my collection are broken, thats is the reason, and the owner of the pics claims to me and give him my excuses and his authorization to put the photos that are very similar to the cars that lacking me for exhibiting just that. Thx.- adytroy2009
So who gave him "authorization" ?? smells fishy, real fishy.
-Joe


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

The guy from TN looks legit. I wouldn't touch that mexican listing with Coach's money!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry if I was misunderstood. I was referring to this seller in Mexico using copies of pictures from the seller who posted that cool link up in December. I'm sure the seller who posted that link here is quite legit. My comment was simply a guess as to where this Ebay seller's pictures could have originated from. I wish that "December" link would pop up again!! I lost it and would like to go through it again..

By the way, the reserve wasn't met. That's why it's listed again...


----------



## Patom (Jan 13, 2007)

Is this the one?

http://www.slotcarsite.net/


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I don't know if it's the one but, thanks a lot Patom. Now I know where my next few paychecks are going! Somebody stop me!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, thanks!!! That's the one I've been looking for!!


----------

